# The Real Cost Of Our Wars In Iraq And Afghanistan...



## longknife (Mar 17, 2013)

Lesleigh Coyer, 25, of Saginaw, Michigan, lies down in front of the grave of her brother, Ryan Coyer, who served with the U.S. Army in both Iraq and Afghanistan, at Arlington National Cemetery in Virginia March 11, 2013.

Coyer died of complications from an injury sustained in Afghanistan






Read more: The Real Cost Of Our Wars In Iraq And Afghanistan... [PHOTO] - Business Insider


----------



## Meathead (Mar 17, 2013)

Pointless. All wars have real cost. A cheap and vacuous shot which may as well have been titled  "The Real Cost of Our Wars".


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (Mar 17, 2013)

Is the word "injury" now on purple heart awards? Never liked that word for a combat wound.  

From a related link:The new study concluded that both the war and the subsequent $212 billion reconstruction effort were failures as the war "reinvigorated  radical Islamist militants in the region, set back women's rights, and  weakened an already precarious health care system" while *"most of [the reconstruction] money was spent on security or lost to waste and fraud,"* according to Daniel Trotta of Reuters reports.
​The Iraq War Could Cost More Than $6 Trillion - Business Insider
​What hath the filthy god damned chickenhawk scum of The Bush League wrought? 

And now comes Barack Obama, the corporatist from Chicago, elected by proxy in 2004 when halfwit America re elected the most obviously failed president in US history. Here is an example of how much better it is in Iraq today...
The obscene flow of money, violence, and consequent sectarian strife are still common in the country. Seventeen people were killed today in a Baghdad bombing, just five days short of the decade anniversary of the invasion.​Yep. Halfwit America has a lot to answer for. 
​


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 17, 2013)

Let's hope the days of the neocon are behind us.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 17, 2013)

You guys are pipsqueaks as seldom seen.


----------

